# Avatars'



## Matsuyama (Aug 12, 2003)

. . . 


. . I'm not sure if this has been asked of before. . . but would it be possible to enlarge the Width size for avatars. . ? Just at least make the Max size up to 100. 

. . I understand if it's not possible because it might deform the page, or take up more time to load the page, etc. 

. . If this is just SPAM, someone with rights please lock this topic immediately.


----------



## blue99 (Aug 12, 2003)

HOLY SHIT!!! Thats a nice sig you made


----------



## Matsuyama (Aug 12, 2003)

. . .

. . From Dancing Swords on GBA.

. . Used Adobe Photohop 7.0 in case you're wondering. .


----------



## blue99 (Aug 12, 2003)

I know how you made it, but thats the best sig i saw in GBAtemp since's koekies and mole_incarnates


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 12, 2003)

It is indeed VERY good. And I'll speak to the admin on this -- I personally would love it (my av is optimized for 100/97, actually), and 100 isn't unreasonable on this forum.

Or we could skin it so that the avatar section is flexible... but that may not go over well since we all like GBATemp's look as it stands.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## SeZMehK (Aug 12, 2003)

omg that sig r0x.......u 0wn us all lol


----------



## square (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice

Edit- Tempest says this is Spam, So I edit. Dancing swords is a fun game for GBA. Also with Cable Sigs don't do anything. There is also an option to not view sigs and ava's in a member options so to increase thier speed. No Forum member should complain about them. They choose to view them.  B)


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 12, 2003)

Posts like the above two are considered spam.

Be warned.  Add stuff to the conversation or don't post at all.

Typically, if you can get a paragraph or so, then you're good to go.

Anyway, back on topic.  Is 100x100 an unreasonable dimension set for anyone? And I think there should be a filesize limit if there isn't already one for the 56k'ers (I haven't yet tested if there is one).

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Puck The Joker (Aug 12, 2003)

I think 100 x 100 will not be a problem. I use a 56K at home and rarely have problems with AV sizes. Sig sizes are the typical slowdown on my computer.


----------



## Matsuyama (Aug 12, 2003)

. . . 

. . Well I don't think the Length Max size is 100. Mine is 120. And the Max for Width is 80. As I said before, I think the reason for the Max size of the Width is because it might disorient the page if it went any higher. 

. . I agree about the size of the pictures. Having a picture up to 500 KB in my opinion is ridiculously big. Take my signature for example. It's only 40 some KB *with* animation. 

. . Oh, and if you have a picture that is very big, make sure you convert it to a .jpg or .jpeg (.gif if it has animation.) If it's .bmp, you got a problem.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 12, 2003)

I know about the lack of a length restriction, but on the other hand, the width restriction's something unusual. My avatar's 80 wide, but my NAME is something much longer, and it still fits without resizing the page. There shouldn't be a problem with 100 width.

By the way, I agree about the optimization. All the pics I use in my every post are a total of 16k. (I have been known to jam 56ks with my essay posts, though...). I'm also impressed a fair bit by you already -- so few people start off their early postcount with complete sentences and proper spelling/grammar. Congratulations.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 12, 2003)

The avatar size doesn't seem to matter anyway since some people take a huge image and just link it it as their avatar therefore you are loading the full image and not a small on. Besides, look at Tempest's name, it's longer then the avatar limit so it should be no problem.


----------



## Luse (Aug 12, 2003)

I'd like to see the size increase as well, I've made so many ava's that lose so much simply by the size restrictions. And that Sig is great, it's too bad the game was so bland...


----------



## likk (Aug 12, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Aug 11 2003 said:


> Is 100x100 an unreasonable dimension set for anyone? And I think there should be a filesize limit if there isn't already one for the 56k'ers (I haven't yet tested if there is one).


100x100 is in no way unreasonable. There is plenty of room in the user section of the post, so it won't stretch the page at all. I have my av size at 150x150 on my forum and theres no change in the layout, so there wouldn't be any problem there.

*waves at Zero*

Wasaaaaaap!

-likk


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 12, 2003)

Heh, Hey Zero!!! Yeah nice sig, lol!

Anyway I'm on 56k and I don't really have any problems with page loading...it's a lot faster than most places.

Also as TS said I don't see why we the width can't be 100 as the table for the user info is larger than 100 px in any user, hence the increased size wouldn't have any effect except for a tiny increase in loading times which as square mentioned avartars can be disabled anyway.

I know a 20 px increase doesn't sound like much, but it is!


----------



## DarkRequiem (Aug 12, 2003)

could make the width the same size as the height? like the width is 80, could you make the width 140 like the length is?


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 12, 2003)

This seems fair enough and shouldn't cause the board any problems.

*Custom avatar size changed to 100 x 140 (width x height).*

We will at least try this for a few weeks, if it does cause any problems I will change it back (unlikely though).


----------



## SeZMehK (Aug 12, 2003)

lol @ shaunj66's ava lol nice work man


----------



## square (Aug 12, 2003)

QUOTE(SeZMehK @ Aug 12 2003 said:


> lol @ shaunj66's ava lol nice work man


A name, A game, and STICK DEATH


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks shaunj66, and btw that's one heck of a good avartar.


----------



## Matsuyama (Aug 12, 2003)

. . . 


. . I'm not sure if this has been asked of before. . . but would it be possible to enlarge the Width size for avatars. . ? Just at least make the Max size up to 100. 

. . I understand if it's not possible because it might deform the page, or take up more time to load the page, etc. 

. . If this is just SPAM, someone with rights please lock this topic immediately.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks! I'm going to make a new one every month or so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep your eye out for different versions! Collect them all!


----------



## dice (Aug 12, 2003)

I've got an idea for your next avater. It involves stick man and a mafia style guy named dice who gets to kick stick man's ass.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 12, 2003)

QUOTE(dice @ Aug 12 2003 said:


> I've got an idea for your next avater. It involves stick man and a mafia style guy named dice who gets to kick stick man's ass.


But I don't like stretching the truth that far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/me ponders next avatar. Hmm a stickdude beating the living fudge out of Dice.. that sounds more likely.


----------



## dice (Aug 12, 2003)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 12 2003 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Aug 12 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got an idea for your next avater. It involves stick man and a mafia style guy named dice who gets to kick stick man's ass.
> ...


Yes nicely said there mr. ... *grabs magnifying glass* supervisor ...

It's nice to know that some smart people still visit this site


----------



## Matsuyama (Aug 13, 2003)

. . . 

. .Thanks shaunj66 for resizing the avatar lengths'. And I don't suspect there should be any problems. . .


----------



## dice (Aug 13, 2003)

Just wondering but what's up with all the ...


----------



## Matsuyama (Aug 13, 2003)

. . Nothing really.


----------



## valhalla076 (Aug 13, 2003)

Since this topic is about Avatars, I was wondering if anyone could reccommend a good free storage place for avatars and sigs.  I just lost mine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and need to find another.  Any help would be appreciated.

PS:  happy birthday to me!!


----------



## dice (Aug 13, 2003)

Well it isn't the best one I've ever used but VillagePhotos is a good place to go to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## glassCity (Aug 13, 2003)

Yesh, Happy Birthday Homeboy.


----------



## blue99 (Aug 13, 2003)

Happy B-day Homeboy?!?!


----------



## Matsuyama (Aug 13, 2003)

. . .

. . Happy Birthday.

. . As for the image hosting, try Lycos. Sign up and use the Web FTP. It offers a 50 MB hosting space. The only thing is, last time I checked you can upload only .jpg and .gif. (You can upload other extentions but I don't think they'll work.)


----------



## valhalla076 (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks Dice!!!

This helps out alot.  My previous account was terminated, on account of the fact that I no longer attend school there.  It only took them 4 years to close the account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Oh well... it was fun while it lasted.

Thanks for Birthday shouts!!!  A round of GROG on the house... Whoops wrong thread


----------

